# QLD- moreton bay I.D?



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

hey guys,
busy weekend to finish off school holidays. Thankfully I was busy fishing! 

Sunday afternoon weather lined up so AdrianK and I headed up over to wello to see if the snapper were on...they weren't...
Nothing really lined up except for a few freight trains that threw the hook early on. did get to witness one of the best sunsets your ever going to see the pictures don't show how amazing it really was.

monday morning late wake up AdrianK and I launched at redland bay marina at about 8;30 and it was glassed out. The sun was out the water was clean and the wind was non-existent it was nearly the bests I've seen Moreton bay. headed up to a few local squid spots. and had fish beating them to it. hooked one decent fish on the squid jig took line then threw the hook very flathead like. ( it may seem early but when live baiting in a nearby area squid were attacking our baits mid summer!) figured it was probably about time to throw some rapala's on and see if we could get on to a few of these fish. straight away got some sort of reef species its not a fingermark but maybe some sort of cousin of it *I.D please?*
not long after small bream and then some sort of wrasse?

figured we would chase something a bit meatier headed out in search of snapper. 4 inch gulps and some appropriately weighted jig heads and got into some small ones straight away. a 37 cm snapper came in straight away released him not expecting anymore. we were wrong... a hot little session as we landed 3 or 4 snapper around the same size. only kept 2, only 2 people in the family eat fish so we were well fed. Also landed a smalll fingermark an actual fingermark this time! (moses perch). lost about 4 or 5 other snapper as well. (even small snapper go hard on bream gear)

trolled the sebile koolie minnows there and back and landed a few snapper and a few tailor.

all in all a fun weekend to top off the holidays


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure its the colouring of a juvenile moses perch. Same as the other one you've got just smaller.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

That was my initial thought too but i didn't think they had a black spot. Whereas there is a variant of the moses perch with yellow stripes. It's lutjanidae regardless, just which i don't know.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

It does look like a black spot snapper. That'd be best bet so far .


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work!

You guys know your stuff... better then me 

Catch up with you guys soon.

Tony.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Not me Tony (on subject of knowing stuff - as far as catching up soon, dead keen), couldn't be more clueless.
And while we are on the subject, WhipperSnapper won"t be going fishing for a while. Last 4 trips - Dad 0 legal snapper, Josh 7 legals. Yesterday, he got about 7 snapper hit and runs on plastics(landing 3 all legal), and I got one (of course 34.5cm). I put on the same lure, jighead and copied the retrieve action. Made no difference?!!


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Haha that'd be right young ones showing up the older blokes! I'm still yet to catch a decent snapper :/

I'm slowly learning new tricks and will be onto some decent fish soon ... I hope


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey AdrianK, any of you guys heading to Peel for the camping trip in a couple of weeks ?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> I'm pretty sure its the colouring of a juvenile moses perch. Same as the other one you've got just smaller.


Stripeys (Spanish Flag) have no spot

The 1st one is most likely a juvenile Black-Spot Snapper (Lutjanus fulviflamma) although ID from a photo is hard - there's several similar species whose juveniles look similar

The second one looks like a moses perch

Note the eyes and the yellow lateral stripes

but ... not having seen them in the flesh ...

Have a look at this and see which it is


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

The fifth photo down with the nuc chicken hanging out its mouth is definitely a Moses perch and I'm gonna go with black spot snapper for the 2nd photo.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well done whipper.

mate, thats a juvenille moses perch. a gazillion of them out there at the moments, quite a vit of variability in colours, can get the stripes back and turn red when they get older.

i always thought they were 30 min but daughter looked it up and its 25 so she kept a few and cooked em and they are actually very good. school up on the new moon


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top report Josh and well done on outfishing dad (again). Mate did you get a photo on a brag mat for the SOO comp? QLD could do with a few more snapper to give SA some competition.

Al


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

AJD said:


> Top report Josh and well done on outfishing dad (again). Mate did you get a photo on a brag mat for the SOO comp? QLD could do with a few more snapper to give SA some competition.
> 
> Al


Got a 42 cm snapper at wello mid April but the photo is pretty dodge (on a measuring stick)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

WhipperSnapper said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Top report Josh and well done on outfishing dad (again). Mate did you get a photo on a brag mat for the SOO comp? QLD could do with a few more snapper to give SA some competition.
> ...


That's fine Josh - post it up in the SOO thread in the Special competitions section. It looks like it will be a tight race between SA and QLD at present so you 42cm will help the QLDers.

;-) see if you can con dad into taking you out this weekend in search of an upgrade ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Grinz, if you're trying to compete with Sunshiner, you have to get the pretty girl to hold the fish, not just be in the background


----------

